
Ask HN: What steps do you take to investigate the cause of an outage? - ryeguy_24
I’m very curious to understand how others deal with a PagerDuty alert. What actions do you take or tools do you use to investigate an outage?
======
WestCoastJustin
PagerDuty has an awesome page for this actually [1]. There is also awesome
advice in the SRE books [2].

[1] [https://postmortems.pagerduty.com/](https://postmortems.pagerduty.com/)

[2] [https://landing.google.com/sre/sre-
book/chapters/effective-t...](https://landing.google.com/sre/sre-
book/chapters/effective-troubleshooting/)

